# php +postnuke  Wie lösche ich ein Modul?



## Jasi (8. August 2005)

Ich habe eine Fertige Seite, die ich verändern soll. Sie ist mit Postnuke gemacht und php. 

Ich soll nun einige Sachen aus der Navi links entfernen. Wie mache ich das bei php? Bei html würde ich ja einfach die Ausgabe des Textes(+link)9 löschen und die dazugehörige Seite auch. 

Wie ist das bei php? Wenn ich aus dem module Ordner den faq ordner lösche, steht 'faq' noch in der Navi, aber im Hauptframe kommt ne error Meldung. 
In der Index php finde ich aber nichts, das darauf hinweist, dass da an irgendeiner Stelle die Navi erzeugt wird, also "-faq". 

Wie man merkt habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Verändern bereits existierenden php seiten. Ich würde mich also sehr über Hilfe freuen. 
Ich hab schon ziemlich lange gegoogelt vorhin und nichts passend zu meiner Anfängerfrage gefunden. Ich hoffe jem,and von euch kann mich da aufklären.  

Danke und Grüße
Jasi


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. August 2005)

Setz dich bitte ein wenig mit Postnuke auseinander, ich wüste kaum ein simpleres CMS.
Man muss sich schon manchmal selbst ein bischen Mühe geben, so wie es aussieht hast du dich nichtmal durch das Admincenter geklickt.
Editier einfach im Admincenter den entsprechenden Block.


----------



## Jasi (8. August 2005)

jemand sagte mir ich muss das ohne postnuke machen - was natürlich quatsch ist. hab ich aber auch erst gerade von wieder jemand anders gehört. 

Ich kannte halt Postnuke noch nicht und auch nicht wie das mit dem Admin tool ist.  Ich hatte halt versuchen wollen die ganzen php Sachen zu Fuß / per Hand zu ändern.. *argh* 

Also sorry, dass du denken musstest, ich hätte absichtlich nicht selber geguckt. postnuke war runtergeladen, nur nicht benutzt worden. 
Ich versuch mich grad daran. 

Also trotzdem danke. 
Jasi


----------

